# CAAD 8 105 (2011) Headset Bearing Cover Replacement



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm looking to lower the bars and stem on my CAAD8 105 and would appreciate any info on where I can get a flat cover to replace the tall cone thing that's on the bike at present.

It's a Euro model with Tange Seiki on the cone but I haven't found much on it apart from this but I'm not really keen on the Slam that Stem logo.

Anyone have (successful) experience with something else?

Chrees

Chris


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Check out the guys at slamthatstem.com. They just started selling a replacement headset cover.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

Unknown Arch said:


> Check out the guys at slamthatstem.com. They just started selling a replacement headset cover.


Thanks for the advice. It was exactly what I needed to know.


----------

